# Food Safety News - 05/29/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 29, 2021)

*FDA announces budget request for federal fiscal year 2022*
By Coral Beach on May 29, 2021 12:05 am The Food and Drug Administration is requesting an 8 percent increase of $477 million for the next fiscal year with some of the money earmarked for food safety programs. Including the increase the agency has asked for $6.5 billion for fiscal year 2022, which begins Oct. 1 this year. President Joe Biden on Friday announced... Continue Reading


*Tips for preventing the spread of foodborne illness this Memorial Day*
By News Desk on May 29, 2021 12:04 am As COVID-19 cases drop and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention guidance changes, Americans are preparing to gather together to commemorate Memorial Day and honor the sacrifices so many have made to protect our country. This holiday weekend might not be completely back to normal and public health recommendations around coronavirus should still be... Continue Reading


*FSA reveals some imports missed required checks*
By Joe Whitworth on May 29, 2021 12:02 am Some products have gone through an English port without the necessary controls, according to the Food Standards Agency’s chief executive. Emily Miles said the items came through the European Union to Great Britain from non-EU countries without checks since the start of this year. “There have been a small number of imports that have come... Continue Reading


*New York firm recalls organic flour from Spain because of Salmonella concerns*
By News Desk on May 28, 2021 02:26 pm After receiving a notice from its supplier in Spain, a New York company is recalling certain boxes of Tiger Nuts brand flour because of possible Salmonella contamination. Tiger Nuts Inc. of Newburgh, NY, sold the implicated flour to retailers in Oregon and Missouri and three online bakers, according to the company’s recall notice posted by... Continue Reading


----------

